# Impulse tracker

## Koala[3K]

Quelqu'un a t'il déjà réussi a faire tourner impulse tracker sur sa gentoo ? (soit avec l'émulateur dos ou une machine virtuelle)

Si oui, est-ce vraiment exploitable ? (niveau son, fluidité)

Sinon, j'ai déjà essayé d'autres tracker sous win, linux, mais aucun n'égale impulse tracker  :Wink: . Pour l'instant, il tourne sur mon vieux cyrix 166+, et en gros, il a une partition dos juste pour lui  :Wink:  et j'utilise samba pour transférer les morceaux sur l'autre poste plus puissant qui a un accès à internet.

----------

## rbonthond

no idea what you said in french, but cheesetracker is a linux clone of impulse tracker:

http://www.reduz.com.ar/cheesetracker/

you could also try soundtracker, which is also in portage:

http://www.soundtracker.org/

for more information read this:

http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2002/6/8/2524/90038Last edited by rbonthond on Sun Dec 08, 2002 9:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## px

ca fait longtemps que je n'ai plus fait de tracker, mais j'ai toujours adorer le fast tracker II, c un peu oldscholl  :Smile:  faudrait tester...

perso coté musique j'utilise reason de propellerheads sous windows, c'est vraiment genial, mais certain n'aiment pas... perso j'adore

----------

## rbonthond

je suis desole, je ne parle pas francais 

babelfish didn't make any sense either:

Ca makes a long time that I did not make a tracker any more, but I have always to adore the fast tracker II, C a little oldscholl would be necessary to test... perso with dimensions music I use reason propellerheads under Windows, it is really genial, but some do not like... perso I adore 

good luck anyway,

bonne chance de toute facon

----------

## Koala[3K]

J'ai essayé cheese tracker, et en effet il est vraiment prometteur. Le seul problème, c'est que les maps des racourcis claviers sont prévus pour les claviers qwerty. J'ai bien essayé de redéfinir chaque touche, mais il y en a certaines qu'il ne veut pas prendre en compte (toutes les touches 12345... au dessus des lettres) et c'est pas vraiment utilisable si elles ne marchent pas. Il y a aussi d'autres raccourcis qui manquent (+ et - pendant la lecture, G pour editer le patern en cours).

En bref, c'est super prometteur, mais pas vraiment exploitable pour ma part (sauf si qqun a une solution pour les racourcis), bref je garde mon vieil impulse tracker pour mes projets(2) en cours (les musiques d'Arkhart(1))

*retourne sur son vieil ordi avec impulse tracker sous dos  :Wink: *

(va tenter la traduction, attention a la casse ;p*)

---

I have tried Cheese tracker and it's very nice, but i have problem with the keymapping (azerty and not qwerty). I have tried tu remap the shortcuts in the confifuration but keys does'nt work (12345... the keys above the letters). The g key and the + and - keys when the song plays does'nt work, it's not easy to work within.

Finaly, it's a very good program but i can't replace my old impulse tracker with it for my projects(2) (Arkhart(1) music).

---

(1) : Arkhart : http://arkhart.nekeme.net/fr/

(2) : Music forum: http://nekeme.net/forum/viewforum.php?f=10

----------

